# Ghost Joke



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

What do you get when you goose a ghost[?]








A hand full of SHEET!

(Well, I think it's cute)


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Elza_
> 
> What do you get when you goose a ghost[?]
> 
> ...


Can anyone make a gong? J/K

If you get scared, you will like it. If I scare you, I will LOVE IT.


----------



## DeltaGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

what on earth is goosing???

There is a fine line between genious and insanity... its about 5 miles back.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Larry, can I explain goosing here? Does anyone want to tell him?


----------



## blackwidow (Jun 13, 2004)

Hahahaha...you can check out the definition here: http://www.strongsmell.com/archived/2003/0326.shtml

I don't suffer from insanity but enjoy every minute of it - Edgar Allan Poe


----------

